# What is the biggest mistake you made on a trip?



## petewv (Jan 4, 2011)

What items or item should you have taken on your fishing / camping trip? What was the biggest mistake you made on your trip. I went on a week long canoe trip in the Boundary Waters.. I should have taken dry weather bags to keep my sleeping bag and, clothing In. The first night I sleep in wet clothing and a very wet sleeping bag. The first night was very wet cold and long. I was very lucky the next day the sun and very warm temperatures allow me to dry out all my wet clothing. The trip was in the middle of July, the time of year was a big help for my oversight if we had wet or cold weather all week I would have had a very bad trip.


----------



## shark21 (Aug 21, 2007)

Last year I left for a week of fishing at AI and after being three hours away from home I realized I left my reel bag in the living room. It took four stops at BPS, Bev's, Oyster Bay and Old Inlet to get the reels I needed to allow for fishing not to mention the hit on the master card.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I forgot my rods one time.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I ended up having to buy another new pair of wading boots one year, after getting nearly to Miami from my home in Lakeland (near Tampa), on my way to the Keys for a 10 day vacation/fishing trip. I had bought a new pair of boots (Simms) just for that trip and left them in the box just inside my back door after packing my vehicle for the trip. LOL 

I do a full list, check off now before leaving for any lengthy fishing vacations. One of my buddies showed up on Captiva Island last year with no reels. That one cost him a pretty penny. All the shops on Sanibel and Captiva are either tourist or high end specialty and expensive.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Took my wife. My girlfriend was MAD!!!


----------



## SgtJoe (Dec 27, 2007)

Launched boat at very busy ramp on a weekend. Truck pulled away with the boat keys and parked a long distance from the ramp. A lot of unhappy people had to wait. Felt pretty stupid that day.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Second time camping at Wellsley Islands State Campgrounds I left my money home!!!!! Fortunately for me I was able to go back across the I-81 bridge over the 1000 Islands Bridge all the way to Watertown, NY to a bank. Cost me about $10 total to draw money from a different bank but I was willing to take the hit. NOW at the top of my itinerary sheet MONEY is the first thing listed.........hahaha. Live and Learn!!!!!!!
Kim:fishing::beer::beer:opcorn:


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

RuddeDogg said:


> I forgot my rods one time.


Yup, luckily I only had to drive a half hour to get em.:redface:


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

One time, I didn't take enough beer.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I bet that prop's seen better days.


Also... this thread is begging for a link to the "bill dance bloopers" video.


----------



## ole-crabby (Aug 18, 2009)

Went on a weekend fishing getaway! Got back home ,and told the wife that I was mad as hell! I said you forgot to pack my underwear. She said Oh yes I did ! I put. them in your tackle Box. OOPS!


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

dudeondacouch said:


> I bet that prop's seen better days.


Believe it or not....










Only broke the nose off of the lower unit. Found a used one on craigslist and she was good to go. Motor was in the up position and there hull never touched the ground. I got lucky.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Its always been the people I went with. Every TIME.


----------



## carbine100 (Aug 2, 2004)

Met my 1st wife.


----------



## JOrlick (Mar 20, 2011)

12 hours offshore with no sunscreen, hat or sunglasses. Never again...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

One time I forgot to bring beer. The horror, the horror...


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Getting on a party boat in Key West I actually believed the sign that said "No alcoholic beverages permitted on board"
When the guys on both sides of me stopped laughing they shared theirs.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Brought a hand of bananas on the boat!


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

OBX_Rat said:


> Brought a hand of bananas on the boat!


Did they kick you off


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*dropped blackberry in water*

I had waders on and clipped my blackberry/case to the shoulder strap. At some point while unhooking a striper the phone/case fell off and into the water. Funny, except it was work issued. I felt stupid explaining to my boss why I needed a new one...


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

OBX_Rat said:


> Brought a hand of bananas on the boat!



Oops! lol


----------



## SurfPlug (May 8, 2010)

I forgot once to bring my plug bag with me, which is not good if you only have a plugging setup with you. Other than that I may have underestimated the sweep and did not bring the right sinkers if I was bait fishing.


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

two different rod sections......no sand spikes.......no cold weather gear....the lists go on


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

left too Early ...


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

JOrlick said:


> 12 hours offshore with no sunscreen, hat or sunglasses. Never again...


Surely a fate equal to Hell down here in Florida or anywhere in the Gulf of Mexico in the summer. LOL


----------



## tylerhaase (May 16, 2011)

forgot to bring the bucktail only one on the pier when huge cobia came by


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Atleast 5 or 6 times i have forgot to put the plug in the boat and came close to sinking.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Set up my tent in a depression at the site.... and of course while sleeping a huge thunderstorm came up and quickly filled the depression. water came in from everywhere.... floor, walls, ceiling... loaded up all my clothes, sleeping bag etc. went to the laundry to feed the dryer. Found a cheap motel. Never went back for the tent !!!!!


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

my family drove 6 hours and we got on the pier only to realize that we brought the wrong tackle box...sucks to have to buy all new hooks and weights especially since i had just stocked up


----------



## toomanytoys (Apr 28, 2011)

took significant other to mb last weekend. piss and moan fest 2011 is what i now call it. tried to get it airbrushed on a tshirt for her but she bitched about that too. hardly no fish other than some small flounder and a couple of whiting. but it was still more enjoyable than listening to her whine. the 25 year macallan helped as well. should have taken other gf.


----------



## duneyeti (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a habit of not fishing where the fish are...


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

*plug*

5-6 times. Geezzz. Boats float when they have no holes. Port is left. LOL. JK had to.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Lip Sunscreen.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Drove about a hour for a turkey hunt and forgot both shotguns once. I thought dad grabbed them, he thought I got them. Brought shells, calls, decoys, everything except guns lol. Luckily it was a nasty rainy windy day so we didn't miss much.

Fishing wise I've never really forgot anything important. Mostly just forget something like a bait rag or a bag of Gulps/Plastics at home.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Drove to OKI to check out the house and fish for a couple of hours.... loaded up the rods and headed out. Got down there and discovered rods aren’t worth a damn with out reels. They were on the couch right still in the case when we got home. That was two years ago now I might foget everything else but never the reels.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

SmoothLures said:


> Drove about a hour for a turkey hunt and forgot both shotguns once. I thought dad grabbed them, he thought I got them. Brought shells, calls, decoys, everything except guns lol. Luckily it was a nasty rainy windy day so we didn't miss much.


That reminds me of a departed friend who on opening day for dove brought a 16 ga auto shotgun and 12 ga shells. He then had to go hat-in-hand to the farm owner where we were hunting and ask to borrow a shotgun. All he had was an ancient double barrel 12 ga with one of the firing pins broken. I nearly fell off the bucket the rest of the day when I would hear from across the corn field; "Dove......Click....Dammit....Boom" and see the dove heading to Mexico. Nathan couldn't figure out which barrell to load. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Mismatching rod sections...never made that mistake again. Definitely use a check list. Bring extra reel(s) and rod(s) since you never know what will go wrong. Last year the bail spring broke on my Penn 4400 but luckily I had a spare Daiwa in the car.


----------



## AKrichard (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, i just baught two new toys...a century 12' carbon metal and a honda rubicon. Loaded up the honda, tied it down real good. Then laid the two parts of the rod along side it. Got to where i was going, unloaded all the gear and set out down a streach of rocky beach. It was a long 10, bumpy miles, to a spot i always wanted to check out. What the mistake was, that while on my way, the 4 wheeler some how bounced just enough to bust out the inner ring of the lower eye of the brand new rod. End of story...i fished w/ it anyway. It frayey the braid pretty quick. Had to strip line after every few casts. If i did not keep the line tight just for a moment during the cast, the eye would cut the line and i'd lose my gear. Of course i learned this with the brand new 20.00 popper i sent sailing across the ocean on my first cast. And to top it off i did not catch a thing. Two new toys and one broke the other on their maiden voyage. But hey, i really enjoyed the adventure, the scenery, and the solitude.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

2 times..similar problems...

I flew to the keys for my fishing trip (wife thought it was our honeymoon ) and used my debit card at the airport in Pennsylvania, St. Louis, and Dallas...when I got to the keys it was turned down. so I called the bank, and found out it was frozen due to "suspicious transactions" since it was used all over the country in different time zones...they told me it was for my protection...i explained i was traveling and asked for my account to be unfrozen...no problem...just stop by and tell us in person....spent the rest of the trip skimping on the cash on hand...and still managed to get an offshore trip in.

second time was 2 years ago on my usual trip to the outer banks...remembering the prior Florida trip I decided to stop at the bank ( a different one) to get some extra cash from the mac machine....it ate my card at 3:00 am...no big deal I just made them overnight me a new one...but still a bad beginning to a trip.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Forgot to put the plug in ONCE (that was enough for me) but another time got to the marina and found my plug missing. Guess someone else thought they needed it more than me. Went to the marine store and bought two and put one in the boat and one in the glovebox


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Tracker16 said:


> Forgot to put the plug in ONCE (that was enough for me) but another time got to the marina and found my plug missing. Guess someone else thought they needed it more than me. Went to the marine store and bought two and put one in the boat and one in the glovebox


There you go. 1) never close the house with the Keys in hand. 2)Always double check everything before you leave on a trip. I have been on NEW boats that ran out of gas. I have met the guy at the dock, loaded the boat, cast off,etc. Driver/owner had no keys. I spent a cold march night out of gas, no radio, etc. Did have a storm(he didn't know he had it,LOL) 9 hrs of drifting, boats passing and WAVING BACK!!!!!. IMHO. Check you buddy better than you check yourself.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

dialout said:


> 2 times..similar problems...
> 
> I flew to the keys for my fishing trip (wife thought it was our honeymoon ) and used my debit card at the airport in Pennsylvania, St. Louis, and Dallas...when I got to the keys it was turned down. so I called the bank, and found out it was frozen due to "suspicious transactions" since it was used all over the country in different time zones...they told me it was for my protection...i explained i was traveling and asked for my account to be unfrozen...no problem...just stop by and tell us in person....spent the rest of the trip skimping on the cash on hand...and still managed to get an offshore trip in.
> 
> second time was 2 years ago on my usual trip to the outer banks...remembering the prior Florida trip I decided to stop at the bank ( a different one) to get some extra cash from the mac machine....it ate my card at 3:00 am...no big deal I just made them overnight me a new one...but still a bad beginning to a trip.


I have had that happen to me on several occassions as well.
I now call the cc company a couple of days before and explain that I'm going on a trip and where i will be going and it has worked out so far...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

anyone else ever gone to fish sundown and overnight in their kayak and forgotten their paddle and crate?????


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Not being fast or strong enough to race and bully my way to the doubled over cobia rod. 
Forgetting where I put that anchor sinker...at the beach.....


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

AL_N_VB said:


> Not being fast or strong enough to race and bully my way to the doubled over cobia rod.
> Forgetting where I put that anchor sinker...at the beach.....


Really? 

I thought it was not taking Clay up this weekend, or needing help for poons.....

How you like me now?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

AL_N_VB said:


> Not being fast or strong enough to race and bully my way to the doubled over cobia rod.


That's not a mistake. That was just been outplayed by a fat guy with quick feet.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

NTKG said:


> How you like me now?


never a mistake fishing around you guys.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> That's not a mistake. That was just been outplayed by a fat guy with quick feet.


you weren't that fat as you are now...back then =D.... gotta send you some pics.. nothing big ( over 42)... but was surprised with the ocean convict.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thinking that a fart was warm, when it was actually wet... Gotta hate those.


----------



## rsqchief5 (Jan 5, 2009)

On the first day of a week at Hatteras, i had snapped the tip of one of my heavers. Planned to take it to Red Drum the next morning to get a new tip. It was before day light and I had the rod broke down into 2 peices leaning against front of truck where I was loading other rods in the rod rack. Got in the truck and pulled forward without turning on headlights so I didnt see the rod. Crunch! Thought it was just the rod....NOPE...also drove over the Penn spinfisher 7500. hadnt left the house and I was already $250.00 in the hole.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

I think i've told this one here before, but it is a good one.
This is a story the great fisherman Ted Williams told on himself years ago;
He was surf fishing up on Cape Cod with a guide. They were usuing the guide's 4X4 jeep with the rods in a holder up front, going from one spot to another, when the guide decided to take a shortcut though some woods.
As they were driving through the woods they heard _crack!, crack!, crack!_
The guide stopped, got out to check the rods, and got back in the jeep and said, "Ahhh, It's OK".
Ted replied, "We didnt break any rods?"
Guide; "Oh yeah, we broke 3, but they were all yours, and you can afford new ones!"
I love that story.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Tracker16 said:


> Forgot to put the plug in ONCE (that was enough for me) but another time got to the marina and found my plug missing. Guess someone else thought they needed it more than me. Went to the marine store and bought two and put one in the boat and one in the glovebox





757 Fire said:


> Atleast 5 or 6 times i have forgot to put the plug in the boat and came close to sinking.


Well...the group I was with took it to the next level. I was told to toss everything into the boat and it would be good to go once the boat had been backed into the water and taken off the trailer. Did as I was asked....cause I was just a female who didn't know as much as the guys.

Watched the boat get lower and lower...not off the trailer...but going under. Asked if it should do that and was told that "they know what they are doing" ...so waited for a bit and asked again...should it be doing that. Was told it was the weight of the gear. Course I was wondering just how low it would go once the 3 of us loaded into the boat. Well...by the time the "know it alls" figured out something was wrong..gear/backpack/rods/misc were out of sight. Trailer had been driven way down to the end of the parking lot and one in our party had to huff it to get to the truck. Then came the million dollar question...._you did put the plugs in, right?_
The old V8 to the rescue.  After that little mishap....proceeded :fishing:. Was an adventure if nothing else. And the guys now listen when I ask a question


----------



## Rick (Feb 10, 2005)

How about driving from Charlotte to Hateras, dig is sand spikes after buying fresh bunker, cut up some chunks and go to put together a rod and realise all the tips to all of your rods are on the living room floor..............430 miles away!!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Mistake? Had relitives in town that wanted to fish on a boat, 9 total. Head boat here we come. 3 serious fishers. set this up 2 weeks early. told to call night before. called. 1-2 island( wanted a chance at flatties. Asked when I paid $26 each. 1-2 island. I'm cool, brought bait.. load the stern. Best place. Left the dock. headed at the CBBT. Boat goes to port(left) and just keeps going. I ask the "mate" where are we going. he said "?". OV bar. I used to mate the boats. I could have gone to the pier and done better. 63 croaker that relitives insisted on keeping. My trip, my clean.lol. The mate was a moron. Me and B-i-l put on cut croaker(1 less to clean). He said we will get 0. B-i-l gets a good hit. 14" sand shark . Keeps bumping for a tip. said thats not a shark and procedes to stick his fingers in its mouth. I should have let him. Best way to learn. No. Pulled the pliers off my hip, showed him what he was doing. and he finally left us alone. Never got our flatties. Never got our $ back. I just wanted to give them a chance. They came from MI, MS, etc. and have 0 salt. Why LIE. We could have gone on another boat. PMO big.


----------



## pierjunky (Dec 7, 2008)

My favorite is forgetting to check the weather report. All is calm 60 miles inshore at my house but i get to the coast and its either blowing 30+ or it starts pouring the second i get there. And did i remember the rain gear??? Of course not!


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

Had line rap around the rod tip but didn't see it, brother saw it but to late, casted and my line snapped and my rig took the top half of my rod with it. That was a pricey cast.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

Left to go pin rigging for a week @ Nags Head. I forgot my clothes, left them on the living room floor. I got everything else, but no extra clothes. I was too cheap (NOW that I think of it, didn't at the time) to just go to K mart and buy some off the wall cheap knock about till I can do better ones, but no I didn't. My wife express mailed them and I got them on Wed. and I left on Sunday. Glad there was a breeze blowing about all of the time and after king fishing in the sun all day for three days they could have stood up if leaned against something.

Wife said to me...."Left all your clothes, but guess you remembered the most other important things anyway"!! "Yeah, I guess I did."

RT


----------



## seadawg727 (Sep 26, 2008)

Got to Frisco Woods with wife and kids this was prolly 96 or so. Forgot tent poles to our three room tent. Spent the week sleeping in the back of wife's minivan. Had to run van A/C off and on keep the windows up for the skeeters. Worst part wasn't sleeping it was dinner/dusk when you need that hiding place or you get your blood sucked out. The place was packed to, boy did i look like a D.A. I don't think we ever used a tent again.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Had to go run a air tank out and back to the 49 ramp 4 times when my uncle was airing down and saw a guy he was in the service with and started chatting with him forgetting the airvalves were open and he complely flattened all 4 tires on his Suburban. 

Had a guy in a jeep go between my rods and the beach one night at the point and he pulled about 100 yards of line off of both of them.

I am also guilty of forgetting all my tackle, rods, waders, licence, drinks... you name it ect over the years .

Also found out to put the truck in 4x4 BEFORE you get on the sand. Took a brand new 2000 GMC 1500 out and discovered at the base of the drive over that the servo that enguages the 4x4 was bad..... Luckily I was able to use the floor mats under the rear tires to gingerly back it out onto the hard pack.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I watched a guy do this mistake a long time ago.I was about 9 or 10 years old fishing the jolly rodger pier on topsail island.This puts us back to 1965 0r 66.At the time I wasn't king fishing yet but catching lots of bait and filling the baittank for guys like Charlie Flowers and Angelo DePaola.At the time guys were using 4/0 reels with 8oz wheights and were casting out as far as posible.Then they would clip on a leader with a large float and a large treble hook and a large j hook with a bait and slide it down the main line.fish would hit and run to the weight and the fight was on.Well some one ,don't know who came up with the idea of using 2LB test line tied to the leader and tied off to a nail on the rail to keep the bait where you wanted it.The idea was that the lite line would break when big fish hit and set the hooks at the same time.It worked well except for all the line wasted.Well this one guy,I won't say names had a bait out and was talking to a very pretty young lady,he was not watching where his fingers were.A very nice king hit,the lite line did snap but not untill it took off the end of his pointer finger.He wrapped the line around his finger talking to the lady.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

carbine100 said:


> Met my 1st wife.


I read this board for multiple reasons. One, is that it's full of good humor. 
Got a good laugh out of this. 
Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I did not do this particular mistake however I witnessed it back in the early 1980's

A Tourist who was fishing with his five year old son had caught a decent sized Smooth Dogfish on Nags Head Pier, Tourist knew the fish was toothless so he decided to play a prank of his young son, who had been getting restless and noisy...

Taking the Dogfish behind its head he made a move to pretend to "Goose" his Son's rear end with the Sharks mouth...............unfortunately the Kid moved the wrong way at the wrong time and that Smoothie clamped down on that poor kid's butt and the terrified kid ran screaming down the planks with that Shark flopping around attached to the Kid's rear end. After around twenty feet or so the Shark let go.........but that insanely frightened Kid was going off by that time....AAAAAHHHH! AAAAHHH!!!!!

Luckily Mom was not on the Pier at the time or there would have been a Homicide or at least a Divorce

Kid was not injured seriously luckily however the deeply embarrassed and now sheepish Father soon left the premises with his Son in tow.

Kid probably was scarred for life and ended up a Politician or something.......These days the man would have been arrested by NHPD no doubt............Child Endangerment........

Other than that it is all ways nice to see the fellas who forgot their rain gear on the planks, trying to stay dry in a black plastic trash can poncho flapping in a 25 MPH NE wind in October


----------



## Marxman (Jul 26, 2012)

It was a hot day on June and we were sitting in the boat fishing for Shad with my father inlaw and wife. The river current was about 2 mph. Well a VERY PRETTY girl on the boat upriver from us decided to cool off in the river by jumping over the side of the boat she was on. Well, the river current was to much for her and she was unable to get back into her boat and she started to drift downstream past us. I told my father inlaw to hand me the tag end of my anchor rope which has a bumper buoy tied to it. I tossed the rope end to the young girl and pulled her toward the boat. As I was pulling her in I made comment about "lookie what I caught". My wife said that I had to "throw that one back". I think the mistake was made when I said that I was "going to mount this one" because I do not remember much after that. 

True story!

Mark


----------



## AJ35 (May 15, 2012)

One time I went Pike fishing in a lake near my home. The lake "was" full of the toothy critters, so you were almost guaranteed to catch one every time. So, about half an hour into the trip, I caught one near 30". Problem is, I forgot my pliers. So, I decided to try to pop the hook with my car keys. Mistake...... key slipped, and my fingers went into its mouth. Knocked some hide off of my knuckles and sliced one finger nothing major. Another time, I went out bowhunting during my favorite weather conditions. There was a light drizzle, the leaves were wet, no wind, a light fog........ I got out of my car, grabbed my bow, and reached into my pack to realize that I had forgotten my release...... The hunt was over. Another time, I went fishing on Avalon Pier with my grandfather and uncle. I was only about 7 or 8 years old. I was using a cheap pole outfitted with a Zebco 404 reel. I decided that I wanted to try to cast a 3 oz pyramid sinker half way to Africa. I swung the pole as hard as I could, released the bail, and about 8 - 10 feet of line came out before it backlashed in the reel. The 3 oz pyramid sinker looped back like a cruise missle, and cracked me right in the seeds. Luckily, I was still too young to get the full dose of agony it would be today. :--|. Shouldn't have been trying to show off I guess. Another time, I was fishing in a small boat with my uncle on a lake nearby. The lake was small, so we just used paddles. We had steel chairs to sit in which made the boat a little tipsy. When we were paddling back, my uncle kept heckling me, just messing with me, and telling me to paddle faster. I was just a kid, so I got mad, and started paddling like a fool. It threw the boat off balance and nearly capsized it, but before it went over, my uncle put one hand on each side of the boat, rocked the other way, and flung me out, chair and all. It was only about 5 feet of water. When I came to the surface, everyone on the lake within hearing distance was laughing at me and clapping. I learned my lesson there too. Should have just flung some water back on him with my paddle.


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

I was helping a friend bring his sportfisher up to Richmond from Rudee in VA Beach. We left Rudee a little late but figured we had just enough time to make it to Richmond just before dark. As we rounded the corner at Ft. Story heading into the bay, we ran into a huge school of grays on the surface that were being worked over by a group of porpoises. We couldn’t resist and joined the fray for about an hour. We gaffed, netted and snagged a few hundred lbs. of trout before deciding we had to get going. An hour behind schedule, the captain was running wide open up the James River trying to make up time. About half way up the river we realized we were not going to make it before dark, so he started cutting buoys trying to make up more time, against my recommendation. He assured me that with this boats relatively shallow draft we would be OK. Just below City Point (Hopewell) we were in a big sweeping right hand turn in the river and the Capt. was cutting about 3 buoys when all of the sudden WHAM. The hit was so hard that I was almost thrown out of the bridge. The engines were still running but the boat would not move. I popped the hatch and jumped into the engine room to see what was wrong. I landed in several inches of water and there were two 1 ¾” streams of water shooting into the boat through the shaft logs, where the shafts used to be. Both shafts had been ripped from their couplings to the transmissions and were gone. I yelled at the captain to get me a bunch of rags and I packed them into the shaft logs. Luckily, I was able to stop most of the leak to where the bilge pumps could keep up. It was truly embarrassing to be towed into City Point Marina by a 14’ jon boat. We later towed the boat on up to Richmond and hauled her out a Kingsland Reach Marina to inspect the full extent of the damage. Not only were the two shafts and props gone, but both shaft struts and both rudders were also missing. We had hit an old sunken barge and wiped the bottom clean of all its running gear. Thank god for insurance.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Two years ago my nephew had his annual leave from the Air Force and his father is allergic to fun and basically didn't do anything the kid wanted to do. He was stationed in Arizona and had been missing the ocean badly.

I cleared my calendar and grabbed him for a quick trip to Carolina Beach and Fort Fisher in late September. It was unplanned and turned out to be rather fun that way.

We stopped at Island Hardware to make some minor gear purchases as I had just about everything that we needed. I saw a pair of higher end sunglasses that I have always wanted...right frames and right lens color. I had put off buying them as I never really wanted to splurge on me with sunglasses. I thought what the heck and bought them.

Next stop was Kure Beach Pier as high tide was rolling in and we wanted to fish. Since I was on a roll and feeling good about life; I let my nephew where my new sunglasses on the pier.

Got past the surf line and we talked about where to fish off the planks and naturally he decides to look over the rail to make sure the ocean is under us and there went my sunglasses.

The moral to this story is to make sure the person who is wearing sunglasses IQ is higher than the cost of the eyewear.


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

Back in the 80's the wifey, kids and me had a awesome week fishing in Avon. We go up to the market one mornin and picked up the newspaper and it read Monday the 23rd.......checkout was the 22nd. We were poor back then and ya know what, they just laughed it off at the rental office. Good folks.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

hifu said:


> Back in the 80's the wifey, kids and me had a awesome week fishing in Avon. We go up to the market one mornin and picked up the newspaper and it read Monday the 23rd.......checkout was the 22nd. We were poor back then and ya know what, they just laughed it off at the rental office. Good folks.


Hahaha 6 years after I graduated school, I still have that dream where I'm sitting around and realize I'm supposed to be in class taking an exam. If this had happened to me, I would be traumatized for life!


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

Carolina Rebel said:


> Hahaha 6 years after I graduated school, I still have that dream where I'm sitting around and realize I'm supposed to be in class taking an exam. If this had happened to me, I would be traumatized for life!


I think you have already been traumatized for life and just don’t know it yet. I graduated from college when I wad 35 years old and that was 27 years ago. I’m 63 now and I had that same nightmare just a couple of days ago.


----------

